# Wie kann ich Midi in Wav umwandeln?



## Lauschepflock (1. März 2004)

hallo!

Ich bin Musiker und benutze zum Komponieren und Arrangieren meiner Songs seit einiger Zeit Programme wie Cubase u.s.w.  

Neben allerlei anderen Problemen nervt mich vor allem die ewige Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, die vom internen Synth wiedergegeben Midisounds mit den Audiospuren zusammen zu einer einzigen wav zu bouncen, sodass ich also eine einzige Audiodatei des gesamten Songs habe, um diese dann auf eine CD zu brennen.

Cubase bietet aber beispielsweise nur einen Mixdown für Audio, Effekte und VST an, sowie einen für MIDI, der aber nicht so funktioniert, wie ich es mir erhofft hatte (= bis auf das Schlagzeug sind alle anderen Instrumente plötzlich (oder plötzlich wieder) im Pianomodus)

Ich brauche aber einen Weg, alle MIDIsounds aufzufangen und zu Audio zu transformieren....

Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Sean Passiert (4. März 2004)

Hallo,

du must einfach auf Exportieren gehen. Dann macht Cubase aus dem gesamten Spuren eine einzige Audiospur. Egal ob das nun ne Midi- oder Audiospur ist.

Du mußt natürlich vorher, einen vernünftigen Mix machen, da das mit der exportierten Audiospur nicht mehr geht.

Ich hoffe ich habe dir geholfen.

Tschau


----------



## Lauschepflock (4. März 2004)

> du must einfach auf Exportieren gehen. Dann macht Cubase aus dem gesamten Spuren eine einzige Audiospur. Egal ob das nun ne Midi- oder Audiospur ist.



Tut mir leid, aber dem ist nicht so...wenn ich auf Exportieren gehe,  bietet mir Cubase eben nur jeweils einen Audio- oder einen Midimixdoxwn an. Deswegen die Frage: wie kann ich Midi in wav umwandeln?

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. März 2004)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das so direkt funktioniert.
Cubase kann ja nicht unterscheiden, ob das MIDI Device, was es anspricht intern oder extern ist, es könnte ja genauso nur ein MIDI Interface sein, an welchem dann externe Synthesizer hängen.

Aber ich bilde mir ein, ich haette mal was von so einem  Loopback programm gehört, was quasi den AUDIOausgang deiner Soundkarte wieder reinschleift.

Aber weiter weiss ich da leider auch nichts.

Alternativ: Externen Audiorecorder verwenden. z.B. nen MD Recorder. DAT oderso wirst du wohl nicht haben denk ich  

Gruß

Frank


----------



## musica (25. März 2004)

Um Midi in Wav umzuwandeln gibt es im Prinzip zwei einfache Möglichkeiten:

1. die MIDI-Dateien während des Abspielens als Audio-Datei aufnehmen. Dazu muß im Audio-Mixer das Routing auf "Intern" (je nach Soundkarte auch "Synth" oder "StereoMix" genannt) eingestellt werden.

2. die MIDI-Datei mittels Software in eine Audio-Datei umrechnen und speichern  - z.B. beim Roland VSC-MP1 - Software-Synthesizer ist dies ganz einfach mittels Klick auf den Button "Audio Convert" möglich.

Nähere Erläuterungen dazu, findest du auch auf der Seite: http://www.musica.at/midi/

mfg
Johannes


----------



## sir_henry (21. April 2004)

*Midi in Audio umwandeln*

Moin!
So funktioniert das: http://service.steinberg.de/knowledge_pro.nsf/show/mid2audio
Gruß, Sir Henry


----------

